# Puppy Snoring



## jdeserre80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey there - 

My 10 week old bully snores and sometimes it's kinda loud. It seems to be worse at night or when he's in a deep sleep. Anyone else ever have this happen with their pup? Thanks.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, lol. That's normal. Some are worse than others, but it's normal.


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Both my pups snore it can be very annoying lol but you learn to deal with it.


----------



## jdeserre80 (Jan 12, 2011)

I figured it was pretty normal but my bf was getting worried because he said sometimes it sounds like he's having an issue breathing. I disagree and think he's just got some extra skin he's gotta grow into! Thanks guys!


----------

